# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  درخواست راهنمایی در مورد کنکور ریاضی

## 0M0HamMad0

سلام. عید همه مبارک
من علیرغم میل باطنیم رشته تجربی هستم و امسال دارم برای کنکور ریاضی میخونم. برای عمومیا و شیمی که مشکلی ندارم ولی توی اختصاصی ها این ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی اذیت میکنه چون این دوتا درس برای رشته ریاضی جز درسای اصلی محصوب میشه برای من که تجربی هستم خیلی سخته که بتونم تستاش رو بزنم !
لطفا راهنمایی کنید که کدوم مباحث کنکور ریاضی رو میشه راحت خوند که پیشنیازی جای دیگه نداشته باشه. مثلا برای فیزیک به نظر خودم مدار الکتریکی رو میتونم بشینم کامل وقت بذارم و بخونم ولی برای ریاضی درسی مثل هندسه رو کاملا حذف میکنم !

در مورد درجه سختی سوالات هم لطفا راهنمایی کنید که بین مباحث مستقل کدوماش رو راحت تر میشه کامل یاد گرفت و مسلط شد ؟
ممنون

----------


## Tzar

این بودجه بندی رو هم داشته باش ممکنه به درد بخوره

----------


## saj8jad

> سلام. عید همه مبارک
> من علیرغم میل باطنیم رشته تجربی هستم و امسال دارم برای کنکور ریاضی میخونم. برای عمومیا و شیمی که مشکلی ندارم ولی توی اختصاصی ها این ریاضی و فیزیک خیلی اذیت میکنه چون این دوتا درس برای رشته ریاضی جز درسای اصلی محصوب میشه برای من که تجربی هستم خیلی سخته که بتونم تستاش رو بزنم !
> لطفا راهنمایی کنید که کدوم مباحث کنکور ریاضی رو میشه راحت خوند که پیشنیازی جای دیگه نداشته باشه. مثلا برای فیزیک به نظر خودم مدار الکتریکی رو میتونم بشینم کامل وقت بذارم و بخونم ولی برای ریاضی درسی مثل هندسه رو کاملا حذف میکنم !
> 
> در مورد درجه سختی سوالات هم لطفا راهنمایی کنید که بین مباحث مستقل کدوماش رو راحت تر میشه کامل یاد گرفت و مسلط شد ؟
> ممنون



سلام داداش  :Yahoo (1):  ، عید شما هم مبارک  :Yahoo (45):  :Y (389): 
خب بریم سر اصل مطلب 
ببین داداشی مشکل شما فقط ریاضیات هستش بقیه درس ها تقریباً مشترکه ، شما باید برای ریاضی کنکور کتاب های ؛ حساب دیفرانسیل و حسابان و هندسه پایه و هندسه تحلیلی و ریاضی گسسته و جبر و آمار رو بخونی از اونجا که درس ریاضی تو کنکور ریاضی ضریبش از همه بیشتره مطمئناً خیلی تاثیرگذاره ، مثل درس زیست تو کنکور تجربی که خیلی تاثیرگذار هستش ، خب پس همین اول کاری توصیه میکنم که اگر قصدتو رتبه ی زیر 1000 هست هیچ مبحثی رو از ریاضی حذف نکنید

در هر صورت ، تست های مباحث ؛ آمار(2تست) ، توابع(2تست) ، دنباله های ریاضی2 و حساب دیفرانسیل(1یا2تست) ، لگاریتم(احتمال داره 1 تست) ، احتمالات جبر و ریاضی گسسته(حدود 3تا4 تست) و بردارهای هندسه تحلیلی(2تست) به مراتب از مباحث حد و مشتق و انتگرال و مثلثات و ... آسون تر هستش

موفق باشی داداش  :Yahoo (45): ​ :Y (389):

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

> این بودجه بندی رو هم داشته باش ممکنه به درد بخوره


ممنون داداش  :Yahoo (8): 



> سلام داداش  ، عید شما هم مبارک 
> خب بریم سر اصل مطلب 
> ببین داداشی مشکل شما فقط ریاضیات هستش بقیه درس ها تقریباً مشترکه ، شما باید برای ریاضی کنکور کتاب های ؛ حساب دیفرانسیل و حسابان و هندسه پایه و هندسه تحلیلی و ریاضی گسسته و جبر و آمار رو بخونی از اونجا که درس ریاضی تو کنکور ریاضی ضریبش از همه بیشتره مطمئناً خیلی تاثیرگذاره ، مثل درس زیست تو کنکور تجربی که خیلی تاثیرگذار هستش ، خب پس همین اول کاری توصیه میکنم که اگر قصدتو رتبه ی زیر 1000 هست هیچ مبحثی رو از ریاضی حذف نکنید
> 
> در هر صورت ، تست های مباحث ؛ آمار(2تست) ، توابع(2تست) ، دنباله های ریاضی2 و حساب دیفرانسیل(1یا2تست) ، لگاریتم(احتمال داره 1 تست) ، احتمالات جبر و ریاضی گسسته(حدود 3تا4 تست) و بردارهای هندسه تحلیلی(2تست) به مراتب از مباحث حد و مشتق و انتگرال و مثلثات و ... آسون تر هستش
> 
> موفق باشی داداش ​


سلام داداش راستش دارم برای 2000 منطقه 3 میخونم رشته ای که میخوام برم هم مهندسی شیمی هست و زیاد مهم نیست برای کارشناسی کجا قبول بشم اگر شد دانشگاه شهر خودمون اگه نه که سال بعدش امتحان میدم ! 
فیزیک که فقط یه درس اضافه داره اون هیچی
برای ریاضی هم برای امسال فقط دروس مشترک رو میخونم و انشاءالله سال بعد همه رو زیر و رو میکن (چون مشکل سربازی زیاد ندارم امسال فقط میخوام شیمی رو محک بزنم اگه شهر خودم قبول شدم که چه بهتر )

----------

